# Question about adult content



## swooz (Sep 10, 2016)

I have been making what would be considered "Adult" comics recently. Not "Adult" as in sexual, but as in 
it has bloody and violent scenes. I want to know if I would get in trouble putting that on the internet due to
it's "Adultiness".







Would I or Would I not?


----------



## swooz (Sep 10, 2016)

Just so you know the comic does not revolve around violence, it just contains it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 10, 2016)

I don't see why you would. As long as it complies with community guidelines then it shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## swooz (Sep 10, 2016)

Okay. I'm just making sure.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 10, 2016)

As far as I know, there are no laws on violence being viewed or depicted by a minor.  At least in artwork anyway, I know that there are restrictions in movies and video games.
That being said, you must be 18 years or older to view any content other than, 'general' on Fur Affinity, and I imagine this follows through with submitting art.


----------



## swooz (Sep 10, 2016)

Does that mean it's legal of not?


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Sep 10, 2016)

swooz said:


> Does that mean it's legal of not?


As far as the legality of it, I really don't know. The answer is, "probably," as Fur Affinity doesn't make the filters for no reason. However, I cannot think of a specific law.


----------



## redhusky (Sep 10, 2016)

No, you'd only get in trouble if it was porn and you yourself were not an adult and/or it depicts minors.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Sep 10, 2016)

I can't tell you much about the legality of it, but I can say that if you're a minor and submitted it to FA, you would definitely get in trouble on the site for that. I don't know whether other gallery site might make more of a difference between different types of non-General art.


----------

